# Game 2 Winner Contest



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who will win Game 2?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am working on a series long contest (got the idea from the Heats forum), and this is just a part of it.

I am still trying to figure out the grand prize...

Maybe 5 million points?

Maybe 10 million points?

Maybe 10 million clams (RPG game)?

Or something a little more valuable like paying for somebody to become SM?

I don't know. Give me some advice. Reasonable limits of course. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry guys. I have been trying to figure out the "post" feature, and have been messing up, and ended up having to delete the other poll. 

I'll figure it out with other mods on exactly what I need to do and come back.

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I think we take it. Game 1 was the one I was concerned about. 
I have a hard time seeing Dirk and JHo struggling like that again. 

Thanks to JET for Game 1. That's the JET I've been looking for.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I think we take it. Game 1 was the one I was concerned about.
> I have a hard time seeing Dirk and JHo struggling like that again.
> 
> Thanks to JET for Game 1. That's the JET I've been looking for.


That's the JET everybody's been looking for.

That's the JET showing the world this is his contract year....

:cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> That's the JET everybody's been looking for.
> 
> That's the JET showing the world this is his contract year....
> 
> :cheers:


 Yeah. If he was like that when you played the Suns it would've been an easier sweep than what you did to the Grizzlies.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

how many of u voted, Miami will take it in 6 games.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs will win the game 2 and will win the series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone else looking for a break-out game from Dirk? Lately, it seems the norm for him to bust out from what the fans (or media) would consider a sub-par performance. 

No disrespect to the Heat, but we may be able to count the games in this series on one hand.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I must agree with you bray. Could be a 4-5 game series. Dirk will be back. Seems like the Mavs have kinda figured out how to slow down Wade. Although the Heat play bad the Mavs also played bad. Wade got his points and Terry only got a few more than him. Terry and Wade were the only to playerss to show up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Although I agree Dirk will probably be unstoppable in Game 2, I don't think Terry will. GP has too much pride to let that happen. I'd say Terry will get about 10-15. Dirk 30 something and Howard 10-15. Difference is Shaq will be catching the ball in better places and taking more shots, and Shimmy won't be taking as many BAD SHOTS. Actually, I'm praying on the last one.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

dallas will win game 2 and in the 3 miami games i reckon they'll win one of those and then their last win at home


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

although it would b good to get the win in miami lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Game time, Baby!!!*


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

some German for Shaq:

Brick = Ziegelstein
Old = Alt
Slow = Verlangsamen Sie
Loss = Verlust
Over = Über
2/0 = Zwei/Null


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Go Dallas!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

dallas will win this series 4-2 count on it


----------

